# Vintage cameras



## Robinmil (Oct 26, 2012)

I was just wondering where is a good place to sell old vintage cameras? eBay?


----------



## timor (Oct 26, 2012)

EBay is good. Are you moving to digital photography ?


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Oct 26, 2012)

This forum has a nice "for sale" section too


----------



## Robinmil (Oct 26, 2012)

No they are my fathers that he wants to get rid of so I'm trying to help him out but can't find much except for eBay


----------



## Robinmil (Oct 26, 2012)

Oh ok. I didn't see that yet. I will check it out. Thank you


----------



## Robinmil (Oct 26, 2012)

Is there anywhere to see how much they are worth?


----------



## bhop (Oct 26, 2012)

I usually use a combo of ebay, craigslist, and keh.com to figure out prices on stuff..


----------



## Robinmil (Oct 26, 2012)

I didn't think of craigslist. They might be nothing but I want to make sure. It has the case and extra lens and a little swivel flash attachment. Thanks again


----------



## Light Guru (Oct 26, 2012)

try apug.org


----------



## Robinmil (Oct 26, 2012)

Ok. Is that to sell or to see if they are worth anything ?


----------



## timor (Oct 26, 2012)

APUG is a forum: Analog Photography Users Group, very respectable.


----------



## Mitica100 (Nov 2, 2012)

I might be a tad late with my reply but there is a sticky here which will help you price your cameras.


----------



## Robinmil (Nov 2, 2012)

No not too late. I couldn't get into APUG so I really appreciate this. I was starting to give up. Thank you


----------



## panblue (Nov 2, 2012)

Robinmil said:


> No not too late. I couldn't get into APUG so I really appreciate this. I was starting to give up. Thank you



You have photo(s)? Can you ID them?


----------



## Robinmil (Nov 2, 2012)

One is a Dekon-SR DeJur with extra lense and mason 3 way swivel flash. And the other one is a kodak brownie starmatic. I have pics but I can't seem to post them here. Maybe I'm doing something wrong


----------



## panblue (Nov 2, 2012)

Thanks.


----------



## panblue (Nov 2, 2012)

This one...?
DeJur Dekon SR with Simlar 2.8 50mm | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Lens?
http://camera-wiki.org/wiki/T&#333;ky&#333;_K&#333;gaku_lenses_in_Leica_screw_mount


----------



## panblue (Nov 2, 2012)

....

legacycamera


----------



## Robinmil (Nov 2, 2012)

That's it.  I don't know what the flash thing it. Maybe it was just an extra piece. I guess it's not anything that good then


----------



## Mitica100 (Nov 2, 2012)

Thanks panblue, good links and info. :thumbup:


----------



## panblue (Nov 2, 2012)

YW. I've never heard of either the camera or the lens.


----------



## gnorknik (Nov 2, 2012)

My best advice? Post ads at an art school/photography school. Students love experimenting with older cameras, and will pay more than they should for things they don't need.


----------



## IanG (Nov 3, 2012)

panblue said:


> YW. I've never heard of either the camera or the lens.



The DeJUR brand  belong to a US importer/distributor founded by Ralph & Harry DeJur and the name is used on various photographic items, and cameras made in various countries US, Germany, Japan etc.

The company is The DeDeJUR Amsco Corporation, Shelton, Conneticut, with a New York office in the Flatiron Building.

To give you a rough idea of value there's a Dekon SR for sale for $70 Buy It Now on ebay in good condition.

Ian


----------



## Robinmil (Nov 3, 2012)

Thank you all for the great info. Mine looks perfect. It's in the original case. The case is a little worn.  I just wish I new what that mason swivel flash thing was. Anyone heard of those? I don't know how to post a picture of it on here. IANG do you know anything about the kodak brownie?


----------



## IanG (Nov 3, 2012)

I have 2 or 3 Kodak Brownies, it's almost unbelievable but Kodak were still making Box Brownies and selling them in the 1960's.

Kodak used the Brownie name on other cameras, when my mother bought an Instamatic I began using her Brownie 127. There were Brownies with bellows, Brownie TLR's, Brownie movie cameras.  Some people collect them, I paid £1 ($1.60) for quite a late box Brownie 3 weeks ago 

So it depends which you have.  Your flash unit doesn't sound unusual many better ones have swivelling/tilting heads, unfortunately capacitors tend to break down on older uints.

Ian


----------

